# IKO Shingles - beware



## mtugrad1985 (Oct 25, 2008)

Recent windstorms have us replacing our roof, which is no big deal.

I was offered IKO shingles, and said absolutely not.

My home in northern Michigan, and relatively gentle climate, had IKO shingles, brand new, when I bought the home. I didn't like the ventilation, so added 7 roof vents, and new soffit 2 years after buying. Plus added 8" of insulation.

8 years later, the IKO shingles, now 10 years old, were cracked, curling, brittle, dry, broken.

I went to the local lumber yard where the shingles were purchased, and they just said forget dealing with IKO. They had told the lumberyard don't even bother calling them, and there were no adjustments to be made.

Many home owners across the entire northern region were in the same boat.

The opinion of the lumberyards were that IKO flooded the market, and now the roofs were leaking.

I stripped the roof completely, and was shocked how easy the shingles came off in broken chunks.

It was a 3 day job for me. Stripped front half, repaired, cut for the ridge vent. since the pitch was 3.5 - 12, used ice and snow shield across the entire roof.

Used the Certainteed 40 year AR Colonial Slate Architechtural shingles.

Then did the back half. It was actually a great 3 day project. the roof was 58 feet long, 36 feet wide, measured as a flat surface.

But the IKO shingles were absolutely crap in my opinion. They also failed way to early, especially since I had upgraded the ventilation. They were 25 year shingles, and barely made 10.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Al of your conclusions seem to be the most commonly held beliefs by most professional roofing contractors also.

Congratulations on the successful roof job. It sounds like you did everything right.

Certain areas closer to Canada hold IKO in a higher esteem than the majority of the country though, so it may be a difference in where they are manufactured, but my opinion of their quality is very low on the scale.

Ed


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I was just on a roof repair a few weeks ago,
wind damage from when IKe's after effects came through my area,
3-tab 25 yr IKO installed 'by me' in 1993 and there still holding up find.

Certainteed has had numerous lines of failed shingles as well.

It happens.


Edited to say,
I have installed very IKO's, but have had no problems with any I have installed.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Once again it shows the geographical differences in our industry. IKO's been around here for years and I have yet to see any issue with them any more than any other manufacturer. Pabco and OC have had serious issues here.

I take that back, IKO's organic shingles were crap but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

IKO's huge in Canada.I've never had any negative experience with them,except for excessive granules causing the slip and slide effect.I really like Malarkeys though.Bp shingles by far have real issues with quality control.Also applied 10's of thousands sqs IKO's SBS,never a problem.I think on the west coast here we get at least 75% of their products from their plant in Washington.Not saying they never made cr*p but haven't seen it here.Not my choice of shingle though unless requested.


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

johnk said:


> IKO's huge in Canada.I've never had any negative experience with them,except for excessive granules causing the slip and slide effect.I really like Malarkeys though.Bp shingles by far have real issues with quality control.Also applied 10's of thousands sqs IKO's SBS,never a problem.I think on the west coast here we get at least 75% of their products from their plant in Washington.Not saying they never made cr*p but haven't seen it here.Not my choice of shingle though unless requested.


Here in Eastern Canada they are used a lot ...But I have to agree 100% with johnK...I have them on my own roof now did in 2005...Note I would never use black for a colour...The sun is hard on shingles...I find the south side goes first...

Best of luck with your roof... it sounds like you did a class job...:thumbsup:


----------



## patrick_sales (Feb 9, 2009)

*Iko?*

as a contractor we have been using the IKO products for seven years and counting and have not had a single problem! it sounds like many people are haveing problems! I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

This site is for DIY related questions and assistance, and is not for the airing of grievances with products or contractors. 

Thread closed.


----------

